# LEFT JOIN: nur erster Datensatz



## Manuel83 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei einer SQL-Abfrage.

Es sind zwei Tabellen:


```
T_Transaktion
ID | Kontonummer | BLZ      | Empfaenger
----------------------------------------
1  | 12345       | 60050101 | Max
```


```
T_Bankleitzahlen
BLZ      | Bankname
----------------------------
60050101 | BW-Bank Stuttgart
60050101 | BW-Bank Filderstadt
60050101 | BW-Bank Renningen
```

Wenn ich die beiden Tabellen nun wie folgt miteinander verbinde, dann habe ich logischerweise drei Datensätze:

```
SELECT Kontonummer, BLZ, Bank, Empfaenger
FROM (T_Transaktion LEFT JOIN T_Bankleitzahlen)
ON T_Transaktion.BLZ = T_Bankleitzahlen.BLZ
```


```
Kontonummer | BLZ      | Bank                | Empfaenger
---------------------------------------------------------
12345       | 60050101 | BW-Bank Stuttgart   | Max
12345       | 60050101 | BW-Bank Filderstadt | Max
12345       | 60050101 | BW-Bank Renningen   | Max
```

Wie muss ich die SQL-Abfrage abändern/erweitern, um nur den ersten Datensatz mit der entsprechenden BLZ zu verwenden, d.h. das Ergebnis sollte dabei so aussehen:

```
Kontonummer | BLZ      | Bank                | Empfaenger
---------------------------------------------------------
12345       | 60050101 | BW-Bank Stuttgart   | Max
```

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Yaslaw (19. Dezember 2009)

Was ist es für eine Datenbank?


----------



## Manuel83 (19. Dezember 2009)

Oh, ich dachte nicht, dass das wichtig ist, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass das mit native-SQL commands möglich ist...

Is ne MySQL Datenbank..


----------



## Yaslaw (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei MySQL gehts einfach mit dem LIMIT-Befehl.
Bei anderen musst du mit GROUP BY und FIRST() arbeiten.


----------

